# Pressure Washing



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

I do pressure washing. Houses and about anything else. I normally charge $35 for a single story house. $25 for PFF members. Get those houses looking good for the spring and summer time. 

Call Leo at (850)748-4394


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

Thats a heck of a deal!!! Hell I cant even start my truck for 25 bucks!!!!!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

35 bucks for the WHOLE house?


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

Yes, any single story house of normal size, 4,000sqft or less. If you have anyhouses listedthat need a good washing, pass my number to the owners. 

$70 for two story, if I don't need a lift.

I do drives and such also, price depends on the size. 

Leo


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl3_lblFullMessage>







For a good deal.


----------



## taosx (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm in. I sent ya a pm.





Mark


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

I need a house and sidewalks pressure washed. PMed also


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

Ok, I am in full swing now. I have been traveling alot here, but I am ready to go. I have two crews ready to serve you. Referls and pictures avalible. Same prices as before. (850)748-4394.

Leo


----------

